# Wild dogs and Deer



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Well as I suspected over the past week the property that I hunt on has Wild Dogs on it. My conclusion came this morning when I found a nice 8pt. being eaten by the dogs. We have had dogs chase deer for at least 2yrs. And I am getting P.O.'d by the situation. The owner says shoot them,any thoughts from OGF'ers out there?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

My first thought would be how do you know the dogs killed it? Not saying they didn't but I sure hate to see people just shooting dogs for the heck of it.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Ask someone from ODNR.... Just so you can CYA!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Bobk, I was in my stand 2weeks ago and the same 3 dogs come out chasin a big doe.So I am gonna say it should be proof enuff. And the owner of the property has had the same 2 dogs chasing deer by his stand as well.Don't get me wrong I love dogs, so this is why I asked for opinions on here.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Sure they were not coyotes? I can't see a wild dog actually killing a good sized deer. I bet the deer was already dead or wounded


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

If I was 100% sure they where not someones pets I would shoot them. I have two labs that ride in the car and sleep on the couch they are like family. We leased a private marsh when I was a kid someone dumped two dogs out that became very wild they where killing a number of baby ducks the local game warden shot one and about a week later my dad shot the other.It is sad people just dump cats and dogs out in the nature areas.
Angler ss


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Kprice,I know what a Yote looks like, these 3 dogs are wild....1 is like a doberman type dog, the other is like a farm dog yellow in color and a Hound type like a bird dog.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hide you a shovel in the woods then practice the 3's!!!
twister


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Last time this subject came up it opened a real can of worms. If you are confident in what you feel is the right thing to do, then do it and keep it to yourself.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> Last time this subject came up it opened a real can of worms. If you are confident in what you feel is the right thing to do, then do it and keep it to yourself.


couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

when i was a young teen playing in the woods by the tracks and got chased by 12 wild dogs made it to a tree and climbed i was trapped there for over a hour,never so scared like that before,so my thoughts on what to do about them wild dogs,i would go out of my way to make sure,at least 2 of them take a dirt nap, then the pack is done for,


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Simple, dogs or coyotes chasing deer.... drop'em. When I am out hunting and see a cat in the woods.... I drop it.... so before i get lots of hate mail... I have always had cats and a dog at home... I keep them inside spayed and neutered. The devistation domestic cats have on wildlife is like no other... do your research.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Lets break this down some. $750 for boots and hunting clothes, $700 for bow arrows and broadheads, $300 for treestand and climbing sticks, countless hours scouting and hanging treestand, who knows how much spent on gas, food or how much time practicing with bow. All the hours you spent dreaming of hunting while at work (I think this is probably the worst). What was the question again? I believe I have heard that domestic cats are the number one predator in the US.


----------



## cakst32 (Nov 21, 2010)

My dog as a pup ran off a few times, fortunately not during hunting season. I've done a lot to train him to prevent him from continuing to do it. He's always had a collar and tags too.
I love dogs but wild dogs will kill deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would probably ask the surrounding neighbors if these dogs could be theirs or if they know anything about them. If you come up empty from all of the neighbors' responses it may make you feel more comfortable with getting rid of them. It any of them say that they own the dogs simply explain what the dogs are doing and that if they can't control the dogs then they may not come home. It is one thing if a neighbor's dog strays off once in a while but it is another thing if they are out hunting like a pack. I am not a fan of killing them either but if the situation is indeed as bad as you make it sound then to me it seems justified...once the contact has been made with neighbors.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

someone dropped off 2 dogs this summer at an abandoned farm house on my hunting property. A large male and female who had a litter of pups mid june. They all run deer, and the house is next to a bedding area that this year has seen no activity. They are pretty close to wild, they must have been abused or something because they are extremely skiddish of people. You only see glimpses of them chasing different critters. The farmer wants them dead. I think he hired a trapper or something to get them, I had a broadside shot at the big female, but couldn't bring myself to do it. Good thing the property is huge and I just stay away from that side. It seems like theres more deer now on the other side.


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

A while back Ohio had a law in which dogs running wild in the woods are to be shot - of course, the law also said the shooter was to inform the owner. I'm not sure if it still exists today.
I've had many hunts ruined by wild dogs - after thinking through my time and money preparing for each season I have no concerns what to do next time if this should occur.
I've given no second thoughts about coyotes so why should a wild dog be any different?
I know many hunters and land owners who feel the same; especially with regards to cats. They are very devastating to wildlife.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I get hooked on this subject everytime so I am keeping it simple.  If you know for sure they are wild, do what you need to do. You are the only one who can judge your situation, so think about it and I am sure you will make the right choice.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

If you have been attacked while going to your tree stand by wild dogs, you would want to shoot every dog you see while in the woods. Im not talking about beagles that are running rabbits. Im talking about 3 or 4 dogs that look nothing alike. That are just mean and looking for trouble. 
My buddy was attacked by 3 dogs while going to his stand. And this has been his worse year ever for deer. He has hunted his land numerous times this year and has seen just 2 or 3 deer. Usually there are a ton of deer in his area...............


----------

